
Viewpoint Invariant 3D Geometry Matching for Scene Understanding - mxfh
http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en/us/pubs/archive/41643.pdf
======
mxfh
Google+ post by _Research at Google_ introducing the paper:

[https://plus.google.com/+ResearchatGoogle/posts/ZY9CBdChpc5](https://plus.google.com/+ResearchatGoogle/posts/ZY9CBdChpc5)

